
Show HN: Voters' Minute – video sharing website for political debate/opinion - colinbfmarshall
http://www.VotersMinute.com
======
colinbfmarshall
Hello, first time submitting on HN.

Voters'Minute is a video sharing website for political debates/issues (i.e. US
Election or Brexit).

• Users can upload a one-minute video on a topic.

• Users don't choose which videos they watch on a topic, they're randomly
selected.

Pretty sick of how recent political issues have been debated or covered in the
media.

Always found the most compelling cases came from individuals rather than
campaigns, so decided to put an MVP together.

Build in Rails, using Transloadit for processing & hosted on Heroku.

Feel free to add a video or forward on to any politically minded friends you
may have.

What do people think of concept? Website design?

Thanks, C

